# My breeding Discus hobby!



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

I have just set up a breeding tank for all my Discus pairs. Please give me advice if there is any problem, and enjoy.
This is my red pair, male is red-white and female is red melon


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

good luck Tommy , put me on your pair's baby waiting list.

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes, for sure Eric. My Albino Cobalt just lays eggs on this early morning. I am waiting ....


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm looking forward to your Golden Lollipop's spawning. Congratulations on the Albino Cobalt spawn, those are nice ones too.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> I'm looking forward to your Golden Lollipop's spawning. Congratulations on the Albino Cobalt spawn, those are nice ones too.


Thanks Rick. I am waiting for them too. Hopefully i can get one pair from them


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks good Tommy. Good luck on the pair. Those are nice looking Reds.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

crimper said:


> Looks good Tommy. Good luck on the pair. Those are nice looking Reds.


Thanks for kindly words Crimper


----------



## discusplantedtanklover (Feb 4, 2013)

Good luck.


----------

